# Show wether 2014



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of my show wethers this year. We bought from a new breeder who is trying to make a name and ended with this pretty boys. I'm ready to get them out to some shows. These pics are at 3 months old. 

Feel free to share you wether pics too! I love seeing them! 



Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Good luck at the shows.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

In the interests of me trying to learn something, why the haircut? Top line?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing...here, we just clip them smooth. No fancy clipping.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome wethers! Hope they do well for you Dani!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks! the hair cut was to cool them down some and get a better look. They came from Pennsylvania to North Carolina so they were a bit hot at first. But since other weather keeps changing we wanted to keep some hair on them just in case. It also helped us decide the red hocked wether wasn't going to be shown next weekend because of lack of cover.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Very nice! Looks like you will do well!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Those are nice... Where are they from in pa?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

They are from Middleburg. Jody Weist is the breeder. The small one took reserve at his first show today


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They are cute! At least ... what I can see of them. :laugh: Good luck!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Yay congrats!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks! They are little cuties. And thank you, my little brother showed him. He's 7 so he was very excited to have the winning goat. Especially when grand was 92lbs and this little guy was barely 50lbs. He has a bright future!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

They look really nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Very cool. How old are they?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

3 1/2 months


----------

